# skip-shift module for an 06



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Has anyone put in the skip-shift module from SLP and how do you like it?


----------



## oldgoat (Mar 16, 2006)

*skip shift and B & M shifter*



SANDU002 said:


> Has anyone put in the skip-shift module from SLP and how do you like it?


Thanks for asking that question, I want to know as well. I would also like to know what experience anyone has had with the B & M shifter. What did you pay for the parts/labor install, was it worth it, and does it rattle and transfer noise into the car? thanks


----------



## GNX231 (Dec 12, 2004)

I've Put One In As Well As My Buddy Works Great As For The B&m Shifter I Wouldn't Waist My Time


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

There have been alot of people on this forum that had many problems with the B&M shifter so stay away. The shifter people seem to prefer the most is the gmm shifter.


----------



## GOGTO007 (May 18, 2006)

I have the B&M and love it. It's a lot shorter and more precise. 
Now I just need to get rid of the skip shift.
What did people not like about the B&M. I think it's an excellent shifter and I've had short shifters on a bunch of my cars.


----------



## I Stall Automatics (Aug 10, 2005)

GOGTO007 said:


> What did people not like about the B&M.


http://www.gtoforum.com/showpost.php?p=74944


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

The first name that comes to mind is groucho. He had b&m send him part after part after part for his shifter because it just kept leaking on him and I think it came off one time or something like that. I have also read other people having problems with leaks on their b&m shifters. I have an a4 so this isn't a problem for me, but on other vehicles I do recomend b&m to people.


----------



## GOAT 06 (Apr 21, 2006)

skip-shift module was installed as soon as I got the car home. works great. couldn't imagine driving around with out it. 4500 miles, no problems.


----------

